# Life-Size Wolfman



## MaskedMayhem (Mar 19, 2012)

This is the first of my 3 life-size projects for The Darkness haunted attraction's Monster Museum in St. Louis, MO: The Wolfman as inspired by the 2010 film.






































More on this project can be found on blog.grimstonestudios.com


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow! Great work! This is a great addition to the Darkness' Monster Museum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's beautiful.


----------



## MaskedMayhem (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Gang! I have two other life-size projects yet to post when I get the chance! And a few more 'on the table'.


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Amazing! I want one for the garden in my front yard! ; )


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy Fecal Matter, that is Awesome! Absolutely museum quality. Very Impressive work.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks fantastic, those giant clawed feet really add to the piece!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work, I like the face.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey! I saw this in person. We took photos with it. Nice job.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wowzers


----------



## MaskedMayhem (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Remylass, Wolfie is pretty photogenic! He even did a photo shoot with my little niece as Red Riding Hood:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that picture is a hoot!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

That is incredible.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I am jealous. He is awesome.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

my what big feet you have!
love it


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! I like him! Very nice work.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love him...................!!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd run!! His posture is perfect!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

AWESOME!!! I went through the build photos on your blog - very informative and helpful! I was particularly interested in how you build your armatures and body forms.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

He's so awesome! THEN I saw the little red riding hood pic and I think I'd even vote for him if he ran for the presidency


----------

